# Hows the road life a couple months after lockdown



## Snakey (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm in kentucky, and everything has pretty much went back to normal since daddy Andy has let everything open back up. How are the rest of the states?


----------



## superphoenix (Jun 29, 2020)

Snakey said:


> I'm in kentucky, and everything has pretty much went back to normal since daddy Andy has let everything open back up. How are the rest of the states?



Are people wearing masks? Pretty much everyone is doing it here. We've got outdoor spots reopen at limited capacity, and so far no news on anything further. Looking like schools may not even reopen fully in fall.


----------



## Deleted member 28239 (Jun 29, 2020)

Most places have had a mix of people wearing masks and not, more liberal areas have more masks and restrictions and more conservative areas don't care. Currently working in Utah and no one, not even employees, wear them, and you get some looks if you are.


----------



## mouse (Jul 3, 2020)

Counterpoint: spent the last couple of months boondocking northward in UT from St. George to Logan. The _only_ place employees were not masked was one NAPA parts store. Otherwise 100% masked employees everywhere I went.

Outdoors folks aren't masked. Some percentage of people in enclosed places are, I'd say 1/3rd. No one looked twice at folks in masks. Many stores have signs encouraging mask use. A minority required one for customers and employees both.

Crossed into ID in late June. Same general scenario so far.


----------



## benton (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm working as a long haul truck driver and I work out of Dallas. Texas pretty much requires a mask to enter any business. Some businesses don't really say anything if you don't wear one. I just wear a skank around my neck and pull it over my face when necessary. I was never a big on skanks when I was traveling although I usually wore one in the desert for obvious reasons. I don't mind going along with the mask thing mainly because I like to be considerate and a lot of people are legit freaked out. The problem for me is going to be when I'm minding my own business and random people try to start bossing me around - I just don't have the personality to deal with that. I've been to probably 30 states including all of the hotspots since this thing broke out and I've either already had it or I can't get it so personally I'm not worried but I respect that some people are.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 4, 2020)

I haven't really traveled for a couple yeas, Housed up i guess, I've got a Mold/lead mask (3M-2097) that should keep me safe....immune system is comprised. Running out of food and looks like a trio to Walmart sis coming soon. =(


----------



## mouse (Jul 5, 2020)

dprogram said:


> IRunning out of food and looks like a trio to Walmart sis coming soon. =(



Have you tried pickup at Walmart where you order online and they bring to your car? They will also straight up mail stuff to the house for free over $30 or something. Coffee, paper goods, etc might work well that way. When I used to have a house I'd have WM deliver 50# bags of dog food to the front porch.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 5, 2020)

interestingly enough, here in austin, texas they just issued an amber alert (the thing that blows up all phones in an area with an alarm) to notify everyone that masks are now REQUIRED, punishable by up to a $250 fine. we'll see if it gets enforced i guess.


----------



## superphoenix (Jul 5, 2020)

Starting to doubt whether I should take my guitar on the road now, considering downtown areas may be way too empty of pedestrians in relative terms by this point - or is that only an NYC thing? Guess I won't know till I try either


----------



## roamingsnake (Jul 6, 2020)

People in NJ are basically trying to return to normal function as if nothing is happening (except masks are still required and Gov. Murphy cancelled a return to inside dining that was to go into effect this past Thursday due to the spikes). 

It's weird, grocery stores have stopped limiting number of people allowed in at a time, no longer enforcing distance (if they were to begin with), people are just... crowding around, throwing parties. Other areas are still being careful and jobs aren't returning, but here in South Jersey most people I talk to are pretty much just shrugging it off and getting angry that Murphy isn't letting everything open back up immediately.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 6, 2020)

roamingsnake said:


> It's weird, grocery stores have stopped limiting number of people allowed in at a time, no longer enforcing distance (if they were to begin with), people are just... crowding around, throwing parties. Other areas are still being careful and jobs aren't returning, but here in South Jersey most people I talk to are pretty much just shrugging it off and getting angry that Murphy isn't letting everything open back up immediately.



it's so bizarre to me that everyone is ignoring everything going on right now, total head in the sand scenario when the statistics show things are getting worse than is was the first time around...


----------



## Darren Scout (Jul 6, 2020)

Oklahoma never really shutdown. The couple big cities did but the rest of the state was open. Stay home if you think you should stay home, seemed like the rule. Since early March I have only went to town 3 times. The first time I pulled my bandana over my face as a mask and people were looking at me funny. The rest of the time I have been on my property by myself.

I am ready to hit the road for a bit, but am concerned about it being to soon. Really going stir crazy now.


----------

